# Game 52 Suns vs Kings



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

We blew it. Also, vince carter still sucks.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Funny. Everytime we think the team may be taking a step forward at possibly making a run, they end up dropping a game like this.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance said:


> Funny. Everytime we think the team may be taking a step forward at possibly making a run, they end up dropping a game like this.


They suck. I refuse to fool myself into thinking they'll turn things around this season.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

And here I thought _I_ was the pessimistic one. I've been known to depress posters cuz of it too and had to stop..lol.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Clearly you've turned into randy quaid from major league 2


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

^lol


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Funny. Everytime we think the team may be taking a step forward at possibly making a run, they end up dropping a game like this.


Im feeling the same way, and the worst thing is that right now the suns seem to be making an extra effort to stay in the mediocrity zone where they are neither in the playoffs, nor in place to get a good pick at the draft, its sad.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Dissonance said:


> And here I thought _I_ was the pessimistic one. I've been known to depress posters cuz of it too and had to stop..lol.


I couldn't just let you carry the burden of pessimism alone now, could I? Lol ^_^


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

:laugh:


----------

